# Breeding Kribensis



## Barron_94 (Oct 3, 2012)

So I have a pair of Kribensis and they bred about 7 months ago, but for some reason they will not breed again.
Any advice appreciated
Temp: 27 degrees Celsius 
Tank size: 140 L
No other fish in tank


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Try feeding them frequently with some brine shrimp, then do some large water changes.


----------

